# South Bay Bound



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

happy new years everyone!

i hope everyone is doing well

been busy as all get out here in the Land of Lincoln

but im taking a weekend vacation out to LA
this weekend i'll be there by lunchtime on friday
and smoking the whole weekend

time to clear the head after a pretty bad end to the year.

hope to catch up with all my cali friends this weekend

k


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

see ya soon bro


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

wow 2 old FOGs posting on the same day! ....see ya sat kerry and kelly


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Hope to see you midday Sat!


----------

